# Lyft 1099-K info



## Hurricane350 (Feb 11, 2016)

I didn't make enough for Lyft to generate a 1099-K (I only made 385) but I need their info to report in under Schedule C along with my Uber earnings. Can someone put here the following from theirs?

Lyft Inc?
Address
City, State
EIN
PSE ? 
Payment Card?
PSE name & address
Merchant Category code

Basically anything on your 1099-K that is filled in that I would need.

Thanks in advance,
Eric


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hurricane350 said:


> I didn't make enough for Lyft to generate a 1099-K (I only made 385) but I need their info to report in under Schedule C along with my Uber earnings. Can someone put here the following from theirs?
> 
> Lyft Inc?
> Address
> ...


I think you can just enter the amount they paid to you under "other income " where the program asks for what you made that wasn't reported on a 1099. The IRS won't have a 1099 from Lyft for that money either. The important thing is to report it. If you're audited your records of deposits will back up the figure.


----------

